# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Διεθνής Κανονισμός Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα

## xara

Τίς πταίει;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PrFk...related&search=

Ποια πλοία είναι;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τίς πταίει;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PrFk...related&search=
> 
> Ποια πλοία είναι;


Σύμφωνα με τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα (επικυρώθηκε από την Ελλάδα με το ΝΔ 93/1974 ΦΕΚ 293 Α 1974)

ΚΑΝΩΝ 14.
               "Περίπτωσις αντιθέτων πορειών"

      α)  Οταν δύο μηχανοκίνητα πλοία συναντώνται με πορείας αντιθέτους ή σχεδόν αντιθέτους, εις τρόπον ώστε να υφίσταται κίνδυνος συγκρούσεως, εκάτερον οφείλει να μεταβάλη  την  πορείαν  του  προς  τα  δεξιά,  ώστε έκαστον να διέλθη εκ της αριστεράς πλευράς του ετέρου.

    β)  Τοιαύτη περίπτωσις θα θεωρήται οτι υφίσταται, όταν το εν πλοίον διακρίνη το έτερον κατά πρώραν  και  κατά  την  μεν  νύκτα  βλέπη  τους εφιστίους  φανούς του ετέρου πλοίου συμπίπτοντας επί της αυτής ή σχεδόν της αυτής γραμμής ή και αμφοτέρους τους πλευρικούς φανούς, κατά δε  την ημέραν παρατηρή την αντίστοιχον όψιν του ετέρου πλοίου.

      γ)  Οταν  εν  πλοίον  ευρίσκεται  εν  αμφιβολία  ως  προς  το εάν υφίσταται τοιαύτη περίπτωσις, δέον να θεωρή οτι  όντως  αύτη  υφίσταται και να χειρίση αναλόγως.

                          ΚΑΝΩΝ 15.
             "Περίπτωσις διασταυρώσεως πορειών"

      Οσάκις  δύο  μηχανοκίνητα  πλοία  διασταυρώνουσι τας πορείας των, κατά τρόπον ώστε να  υφίσταται  κίνδυνος  συγκρούσεως,  το  πλοίον,  το οποίον  βλέπει  το  έτερον  προς  την  δεξιάν  του πλευράν, οφείλει ν' απομακρύνεται της πορείας του και, εφ' όσον αι συνθήκαι τη  περιπτώσεως επιτρέπουν θ' αποφεύγη να διέρχεται πρώραθεν του ετέρου πλοίου.

                           ΚΑΝΩΝ 16.
             Χειρισμός εκ μέρους του "φυλάσσοντος"
                            πλοίου.

      Παν  πλοίον,  από  το  οποίον  απαιτείται  όπως απομακρύνεται της πορείας ετέρου τινος  πλοίου,  δέον  όπως  χειρίζη,  κατά  το  δυνατόν, εγκαίρως και ουσιαστικώς, ώστε να τηρήται αρκούντως μακράν τούτου.

                            ΚΑΝΩΝ 17.
             Χειρισμός εκ μέρους του "φυλασσομένου"
                            πλοίου.

      α)  (ι)  Οσάκις  το εν εκ δύο πλοίων οφείλει ν' απομακρύνεται της πορείας ετέρου, το έτερον τούτο  πλοίον  θα  διατηρή  την  πορείαν  και ταχύτητά του.

    (ιι)  Εν  τούτοις,  το  τελευταίον τούτο πλοίον δύναται να χειρίση, ώστε ν' αποφευχθή σύγκρουσις  δια  μόνου  του  ελιγμού  του,  ευθύς  ως καταστή  προαφανές  εις αυτό οτι το υπόχρεον ν' απομακρυνθή της πορείας του πλοίο δεν χειρίζει κατάλληλως, συμφώνως προς τους παρόντας Κανόνας.

      β) Οταν, δι' οιανδήποτε αιτίαν, το υπόχρεον  όπως  διατηρήση  την πορείαν  και  ταχύτητά του πλοίον ευρεθή τόσον εγγύς του ετέρου, ώστε η σύγκρουσις να μη δύναται  ν'  αποφευχθή  εκ  μόνου  του  χειρισμού  του φυλάσσοντος  πλοίου,  τότε  οφείλει  και  τούτο  να  χειρίση  κατά  τον καλύτερον δυνατόν τρόπο δια ν' αποφευχθή η σύγκρουσις.



Δηλαδή το μπλέ πλοίο έπρεπε να στρίψει προς τα δεξιά (από τα απόνερα φαίνεται ότι στρίβει αριστερά), το κόκκινο έπρεπε να διατηρήσει την πορεία και την ταχύτητά του σταθερή μια και έβλεπε το μπλε στα αριστερά του. Βέβαια μπορέι να έιναι κάποια ειδική περίπτωση, αν κάνω λάθος ας επέμβει κάποιος πλοίαρχος.

----------


## xara

Ως *Σήματα ομίχλης* (fog signals) χαρακτηρίζονται ειδικά προειδοποιητικά σήματα που εκπέμπονται κατά την διάρκεια περιορισμένης ορατότητας (από οποιαδήποτε αιτία). Τέτοια σήματα απαντώνται ιδιαίτερα στη ναυσιπλοΐα.
Κατά την διάρκεια της ομίχλης οι ναυτιλλόμενοι έχουν ν΄ αντιμετωπίσουν δύο προβλήματα:
1ον. Τον κίνδυνο σύγκρουσης με άλλο πλοίο που πλέει στην ίδια περιοχή και 2ον. Την δυσκολία προσδιορισμού του στίγματος (θέσης) του πλοίου από την αδυναμία εντοπισμού καταφανών σημείων ξηράς (ακτοπλοΐα). Για μεν την πρώτη περίπτωση, αυτοί είναι υποχρεωμένοι να λάβουν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα και να εκπέμπουν τα προβλεπόμενα από τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων (ΔΚΑΣ) ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης. Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση οποιαδήποτε συσκευή που μπορεί να παράγει ικανό σε ένταση ήχο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί, ακόμη και πυροβόλο.
Για δε την δεύτερη περίπτωση, αυτοί θα πρέπει να είναι ικανοί ν΄ αναγνωρίζουν όλα τα εκπεμπόμενα *ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης* που εκπέμπονται για τον σκοπό προσδιορισμού θέσης.
Οι πληροφορίες περί των σημάτων αυτών θέσης, παρέχονται λεπτομερώς στους Φαροδείκτες, στους Πλοηγούς, στους Καταλόγους ραδιοσημάτων (τόμο ΙΙ) και περιληπτικά με σύμβολα και συντμήσεις στους ναυτικούς χάρτες.
Τα ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης θέσης κατατάσσονται γενικά σε τέσσερις κατηγορίες:
Ηχητικά σήματα αέρος (Air fog signals) (λέγονται εκείνα που μεταδίδονται στον αέρα).Ηχητικά σήματα Φάρων ομίχλης (fog detector lights).Ηχητικά σήματα των Ραδιοφάρων (Radio signals) και ταΥποβρύχια ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης (Submarine fog signals).(Συνεχίζεται)

----------


## xara

Ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης αέρος
Ακολουθεί σχετικός πίνακας ηχητικών σημάτων αέρος κατά είδος, λειτουργία (τρόπου μετάδοσης) και τόνου.
*Ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης αέρος* (air fog signals) *#**Είδος**Ονομασία**Λειτουργία**Τόνος * 1.Diaphone, (*Dia*)ΔιάφωνοΜε πεπιεσμένο αέραΥψηλός ακολουθούμενος από χαμηλό  2.Nautophone (*Naut.*)ΝαυτόφωνοΜε ηλεκτρισμόΥψηλός, χαμηλής ισχύος  3.Siren (*Siren*)ΣειρήναΜε πεπιεσμένο ατμό ή με ηλεκτρισμόΜεσαίος ανάλογης ισχύος  4.Reed ή Horn ή Reed HornΗχητικό κέραςΜε πεπιεσμένο αέρα ή ηλεκτρισμόΤόνος χαμηλής ισχύος  5Whistle (*Whis*)ΣφυρίκτραΜε πεπιεσμένο αέρα ή ατμόΤόνος σφυρίκτρας  6.Bells (*Bell*)ΚώδωναςΧειροκίνηταΑνάλογα του κτυπήματος  7.Gong (*Gong*)Κύμβαλο ή ταψίΜε κρούσηΟ γνωστός του κύμβαλου  8.Gun (*Gun*)ΒολέςΜε πυροβόλοΟ γνωστός του πυροβόλου  9.Explosive (*Explos*)Με εκρηκτική ουσίαΜε έκρηξη στον αέραΟ γνωστός της έκρηξης
Με έντονα γράμματα η διεθνής σύντμηση αναφοράς τους στα διάφορα βοηθήματα. 
Η ατμοσειρήνα του Θ/Κ Γ.Αβέρωφ στη δεξιά πλευρά 1ης καπνοδόχου


Σημειώνεται επιπρόσθετα πως σε περιπτώσεις πλόων σε κατάσταση ομίχλης επί των παραπάνω σημάτων δεν θα πρέπει να εκφεύγει της προσοχής:
1ον. Η κατεύθυνση και απόσταση που φθάνουν τα ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης δεν είναι σταθερά, εξαρτώμενα από την κατάσταση της ατμόσφαιρας (κυρίως κατεύθυνση και ένταση ανέμων).2ον. Επειδή τα σήματα ομίχλης εκπέμπονται όταν επικρατεί ομίχλη πιθανόν να συμβεί στη περιοχή που πλέει ένα πλοίο να υφίσταται ομίχλη αλλά όχι στον σταθμό εκπομπής με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκπέμπονται τέτοια σήματα.3ον. Η αιφνίδια εμφάνιση ομίχλης (είσοδος σε περιοχή που επικρατεί ομίχλη) δεν συνοδεύευται και με άμεση έναρξη εκπομπής των ηχητικών σημάτων για την οποία απαιτείται κάποιος εύλογος χρόνος για την προετοιμασία της.4ον. Σε περίπτωση εκπομπής δίτονου σήματος πιθανώς να μην ακουσθεί ο χαμηλότερος τόνος του σήματος.Για τους παραπάνω λόγους τα σήματα θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται με επιφύλαξη και όχι με απόλυτη σιγουριά (εκτελεστά). Για την άμεση αντίληψη και αναγνώρισή τους τοποθετούνται επιπρόσθετα οπτήρες (Look-out men) σε κατάλληλες θέσεις (πλώρη, άνω γέφυρα, πρωραίο ιστό κλπ). Η ναυτική πείρα διδάσκει πως ηχητικό σήμα που δεν ακούσθηκε στη γέφυρα (πλοίου) είχε ακουσθεί σε άλλο σημείο αυτού.

(Συνεχιζεται)

----------


## xara

*Ηχητικά σήματα Φάρων ομίχλης*
Τα ηχητικά σήματα που εκπέμπουν οι Φάροι ομίχλης είναι τα με αριθμό 2, 3, 4, και 5 σήματα του παραπάνω πίνακα ηχητικών σημάτων ομίχλης αέρος, ανάλογα με το υφιστάμενο κατά περίπτωση μέσο λειτουργίας.

*Ηχητικά σήματα Ραδιοφάρων*

Επειδή τα "ραδιοσήματα" των Ραδιοφάρων δεν επηρεάζονται από υφιστάμενη ομίχλη και εκ του λόγου ότι είναι "ηχητικά" καθιερώθηκε να θεωρούνται και να συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα "ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης".
Τα ηχητικά αυτά σήματα, καλούμενα "ραδιοσήματα", λαμβάνονται από ειδικά όργανα, δέκτες, τα λεγόμενα Ραδιογωνιόμετρα (Ρ/Γ) τα οποία στη συνέχεια αναλύουν αυτά σε ραδιοδιοπτεύσεις, δηλαδή από ποιές κατευθύνσεις εκπέμπονται. Καθίσταται αντιληπτό πως ένα λαμβανόμενο σήμα Ραδιοφάρου συνιστά διόπτευση και όχι απόσταση. Συνεπώς θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται δύο τουλάχιστον ραδιοδιοπτεύσεις, από δύο Ραδιοφάρους, η τομή των οποίων στο χάρτη θα αποτελεί το γεωγραφικό στίγμα του δέκτη, του Ρ/Γ, δηλαδή του πλοίου.
Τα εκπεμπόμενα ραδιοσήματα των Ραδιοφάρων δίδονται σε ειδικούς καταλόγους (βιβλία), τα γνωστά στους ναυτιλλόμενους *List of Radio Signals* vol.II και *Aid to navigation* 117A & 117B.

* Υποβρύχια ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης*

Σε πολλές περιοχές με έντονη ναυτιλιακή κίνηση ή πλησίον σημαντικών εγκαταστάσεων (π.χ. ναυστάθμων, απάντλησης πετρελαίου, κλπ) καθ΄ όλο το 24ωρο εκπέμπονται *υποβρύχια ηχητικά σήματα* (submarine fog signals) τα οποία μπορεί να προέρχονται είτε από ταλαντωτές είτε από κώδωνες. Επειδή και αυτά τα σήματα δεν επηρεάζονται από τυχόν υφιστάμενη ομίχλη καθιερώθηκε να συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα ηχητικά σήματα ομίχλης όπως και τα ραδιοσήματα.
Οι υποβρύχιοι ταλαντωτές (submarine oscillators, *s.o.*) λειτουργούν με ηλεκτρισμό και παράγουν σήμα υψηλού τόνου που χαρακτηρίζεται από ομάδα γραμμάτων του Μορσικού αλφαβήτου. Επειδή οι συνθήκες μετάδοσης του ήχου εντός του θαλασσίου ύδατος είναι πολύ καλλίτερες, τα υποβρύχια αυτά σήματα είναι δυνατόν ν΄ ακροασθούν από απόσταση 50 ναυτικών μιλίων.
Οι υποβρύχιοι κώδωνες (submarine bells, *s.b.* ή *sub.bell*) οι οποίοι φέρονται συνήθως υπό σημαντήρες λειτουργούν είτε ηλεκτρικά είτε μηχανικά δια του κλυδωνισμού. Δεδομένου όμως ότι κατα την διάρκεια της ομίχλης η θάλασσα συνήθως είναι ήρεμη, συνεπώς οι σημαντήρες να μη κλυδωνίζονται, πιθανώς και να μην εκπέμπεται ηχητικό σήμα. Αντίθετα οι κώδωνες που λειτουργούν με ηλεκτρισμό εκπέμπουν σε κανονική λειτουργία ο ήχος των οποίων φθάνει συνήθως μέχρι τα 15 ναυτικά μίλια.
Για την λήψη των υποβρυχίων ηχητικών σημάτων απαιτείται ειδικός δέκτης που καλείται υδρόφωνο δια του οποίου γίνεται και ο προσδιορισμός (μέτρηση) υποβρύχιας διόπτευσης. Και σ΄ αυτή την περίπτωση προσδιορίζεται η κατεύθυνση και όχι η απόσταση. Τέτοιους όμως δέκτες δεν διαθέτουν τα εμπορικά πλοία όσο τα πολεμικά. Είναι δυνατόν όμως να γίνουν αντιληπτά ευκρινώς από τις εσωτερικές πλευρές του σκάφους, μακρυά του μηχανοστασίου και κοντά στην ίσαλο γραμμή.
Πληροφορίες περί των υποβρυχίων ηχητικών τέτοιων σημάτων παρέχουν οι Φαροδείκτες και οι Πλοηγοί.

*Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Διεθνής Κανονισμός Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα περιγράφει όλα τα μέσα (φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας, σήματα ημέρας, σήματα ομίχλης) και χειρισμούς (υποχρεώσεις σκαφών σε σχέση με τα παραπλέοντα κ.λπ.) για την αποφυγή συγκρούσεων, επικυρώθηκε από την Ελλάδα με το ΝΔ 93/1974 ΦΕΚ 293 Α 1974.
Σε στο θέμα με τα Βιβλία σε Ηλεκτρονική Μορφή υπάρχει σύνδεσμος με ολόκληρο το κείμενο του Κανονισμού στα αγγλικά με επεξηγηματικές εικόνες.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

δυστυχώς ειναι τόσο απλές οι εξετάσεις που ακόμα και ένας άναυτος μπορεί να το πάρει. το χειρότερο όλων είναι ότι δεν έχει περιορισμούς στην ιπποδύναμη. αντε λοιπόν να πείσεις κάποιον που έδωσε με μια 30αρα σε ένα μικρό πολυεστερικό 5αμετρο ότι πρέπει να προσέχει ιδιαίτερα σε ένα 10μετρο φουσκωτό με 2 χ 250. αντε και περαστικά μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν πειράζει, ασε να δοκιμάσουν ποια πλώρη είναι δυνατότερη! Η δικιά του ή η δικιά μας!

----------


## jerry_p

> Δέν πειράζει, ασε να δοκιμάσουν ποια πλώρη είναι δυνατότερη! Η δικιά του ή η δικιά μας!


Πειράζει φίλε Απόστολε, (το σημειώνω παρότι η αναφορά σου μπορεί να μην έχει χαρακτήρα "τοις μετρητοίς")
γιατί εάν το θέμα τίθεται σε αυτή τη βάση, έστω και για αστείο, βλέπουμε δείγματα σαν του γνωστού τραμπούκου ο οποίος καβάλησε το σκαφάκι έξω από το Καλαμάκι και αφαίρεσε μια ζωή στα καλά καθούμενα.
άλλωστε συχνά δεν ελκόμαστε από την πιο δυνατή πλώρη αλλά από την πιο όμορφη και καλοτάξιδη  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και είναι για την πλάκα! Αλλα δέν νομίζω να χαρακτηριστεί τραμπούκος ο υποτηθέμενος Α/Φ ενός μεγάλου πλοίου που εντός του Traffic Separation να κάνει σβούρες για να αποφύγει τον κάθε ανεγκέφαλο που νομίζοντας ότι πέρνοντας ενα δίπλωμα (της κακιάς ώρας) ταχυπλόου καβαλαει ένα σκάφος και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...
Συγνώμη για το άσχετο αλλα θα πρέπει το διπλωμα ταχυπλόου να έχει ουσία και να μαθαίνει την ναυτική νοοτροπία και όχι πώς να κάνει παραβολές... Στην τελική αν σπάσει το σκάφος δικό του είναι και αν ειναι άλλου θα το πληρώσει... Την ζωή του και των άλλων ποιός θα του μάθει να την προστατευει???

----------


## jerry_p

Απόστολε, δεν είχα αμφιβολία για το ύφος των γραφομένων σου (πλάκα), απλά ήθελα να σημειώσω τη σοβαρότητα του θέματος.

Όσο για τον "τραμπούκο", αναφέρθηκα σε ανεγκέφαλο κυβερνήτη cruiser ο οποίος εμβόλισε ιστιοπλοικό σκοτώνοντας τη μια εκ των δύο επιβαινώντων και ο οποίος τυγχάνει να είναι κατ' επάγγελμα τραμπούκος (νονός της νύχτας).

Κατά τα άλλα, αντιλαμβάνομαι απόλυτα το πόσο δυσκολεύει την κίνηση των πλοίων η κίνηση μικρών σκαφών στην περιοχή του Σαρωνικού, αλλά έχω δει και απόλυτα αντιναυτική συμπεριφορά καπετάνιων της ακτοπλοίας προς μικρά σκάφη (εκτός διαύλου). Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο συντριπτικός κανόνας είναι το αντίθετο, αλλά οι προσδοκίες από επαγγελματίες της θάλασσας είναι μεγαλύτερες.

----------


## Apostolos

Εντός η εκτός διάυλου τα μικρά πλοιάρια οφείλουν να απομακρύνονται απο τις πορείες των μεγάλων πλοίων... Και αυτό το απαιτεί ο ΔΚΑΣ και όχι η λογική μας

----------


## jerry_p

> Εντός η εκτός διάυλου τα μικρά πλοιάρια οφείλουν να απομακρύνονται απο τις πορείες των μεγάλων πλοίων... Και αυτό το απαιτεί ο ΔΚΑΣ και όχι η λογική μας


Συγχωρείστε την ελλιπή ενημέρωσή μου, αλλά σε ποιο άρθρο του αναφέρει ο ΔΚΑΣ κάτι σχετικό ??

Αντίθετα, η λογική μας και η ναυτοσύνη μας επιβάλει να αντιλαμβανόμαστε τη δυσκολία χειρισμών ενός μεγάλου πλοίου σε σχέση με ένα μικρό και να δίνεται, όπου είναι εφικτό, προτεραιότητα με σαφή τρόπο από το μικρό. Παρά ταύτα, ο ΔΚΑΣ έχει πάντα απόλυτη ισχύ και δεν πρέπει να αμφισβητείται στην πράξη λόγω μεγέθους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και ξεφέυγουμε από το θέμα αλλά επειδή από ότι θυμάμαι το βιβλιαράκι του ΥΕΝ για τις εξετάσεις άδειας ταχυπλόου ασχολέιται σχετικά επιφανειακά με την αποφυγή συγκρούσεων στη θάλασσα καλό έβαλα σε προηγούμενη απάντηση σύνδεσμο όπου μπορεί να βρια κάποιος τον ΔΚΑΣΘ στα αγγλικά. (Έχει επικυρωθεί από την Ελλάδα με το ΝΔ 93/1974). Εκέι διαβάζουμε στον Κανόνα 18:
*Εκτός εάν άλλως απαιτήται υπό των Κανόνων 9, 10 και 13:*

α) Μηχανοκίνητον πλοίον εν πλω θ` απομακρύνεται της πορείας:

(ι) Ακυβερνήτου πλοίου,

(ιι) Πλοίου περιωρισμένης ικανότητος χειρισμών,

(ιιι) Πλοίου ασχολουμένου με την αλιείαν,

(ιν) Ιστιοφόρου πλοίου.

β) Ιστιοφόρον πλοίον εν πλω θα απομακρύνεται της πορείας:

(ι) Ακυβερνήτου πλοίου,

(ιι) Πλοίου περιωρισμένης ικανότητος χειρισμών,

(ιιι) Πλοίου ασχολουμένου με την αλιείαν.

 γ) Πλοίον εν πλω ασχολούμενον με την αλιείαν θ` απομακρύνεται, κατά το δυνατόν, της πορείας:

(ι) Ακυβερνήτου πλοίου,

(ιι) Πλοίου περιωρισμένης ικανότητος χειρισμών.

      δ) (ι) Παν πλοίον, εκτός των  ακυβερνήτων  πλοίων  ή  των  πλοίων περιωρισμένης  ικανότητος  χειρισμών,  θ` αποφύγη, εφ` όσον αι συνθήκαι της περιστάσεως επιτρέπουν, να παρακωλύη  τον  ασφαλή  διάπλουν  πλοίου εμποδιζομένου  εκ  του  βυθίσματός του και επιδεικνύοντος τα σήματα του Κανόνος 28.

       (ιι) Πλοίον  εμποδιζόμενον  εκ  του  βυθίσματός  του  δέον  όπως ναυσιπλοή μετ` ιδιαιτέρας προσοχής, εν πλήρει επιγνώσει της ιδιαιζούσης περιπτώσεώς του.

Όμως στον Κανόνα 9 αναφέρεται:
α) Πλοίον πλέον κατά μήκος* στενού τινος διαύλου ή θαλασσίου διαδρόμου*, θα τηρήται πλησίον του εξωτερικού ορίου του διαύλου ή θαλασσίου διαδρόμου όπερ κείται προς την δεξιάν του πλευράν, καθ` όσον τούτο είναι ασφαλές και πρακτικώς δυνατόν.

  β) *Πλοίον μήκους μικροτέρου των 20 μέτρων ή ιστιοφόρον πλοίον δεν θα παρεμποδίζη τον διάπλουν πλοίου το οποίον δύναται να πλέη ασφαλώς μόνον εντός στενού τινος διαύλου ή θαλασσίου διαδρόμου.

*Ίδια διατύπωση υπάρχει στον Κανόνα 10 για τις ζώνες διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας.
Μια και από ότι νομίζω τα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται στυις εισόδους και τις προσβάσεις λιμανιών που θεωρούνατι θαλάσσιοι διαδορμοι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) οπότε ισχύει ο Κανόνας 9. Στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα βάσει του κανόνα 18 έχουν προτεραιότητα τα ιστιοφόρα.

----------


## jerry_p

Μάλιστα το πρωτότυπο κείμενο  έχει την αναφορά για μικρά (κάτω των 20 μ.) πλοία στο άρθρο narrow channels και η μετάφραση ακριβώς επισημαίνει την έννοια της αδυναμίας του μεγάλου πλοίου να πλεύσει εκτός του narrow channel or fairway (στενό κανάλι ή δίοδος), η οποία προστατεύεται από το άρθρο αυτό.

Οι δίαυλοι με την έννοια του traffic separation scheme, δεν έχουν αυτόν τον περιορισμό, έχουν βέβαια άλλους, οι οποίοι αναφέρονται στο αντίστοιχο επόμενο άρθρο.

Σε κάθε περιοχή όπου δεν είναι χαρακτηρισμένη ως narrow channel, ή traffic separation  scheme οι περιορισμοί είναι ανεξάρτητοι μεγέθους πλοίου και εξαρτημένοι από το είδος της πλεύσης του (πρόωση με μηχανή, πρόωση με πανιά, σε αλιεία, ακυβέρνητο, περιορισμένων χειρισμών κ.λ.π.)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μάλιστα το πρωτότυπο κείμενο έχει την αναφορά για μικρά (κάτω των 20 μ.) πλοία στο άρθρο narrow channels και η μετάφραση ακριβώς επισημαίνει την έννοια της αδυναμίας του μεγάλου πλοίου να πλεύσει εκτός του narrow channel or fairway (στενό κανάλι ή δίοδος), η οποία προστατεύεται από το άρθρο αυτό.


Πολύ σωστά! Να προσθέσω λίγο την έννοια του fairway :The usual course taken by vessels through a harbor or costal waters. (http://www.websters-online-dictionar...nition/fairway) Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν το διδάσκουν οι σχολές χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή σε εισόδους λιμανιών και προσβάσεις σε αυτά.
Γενικά στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα ισχύουν οι κανόνες για όλους αλλά χρειάζεται και αλληλοσεβασμός.

----------


## MELE

Και ας μην μιλησουμε και για το ΔΚΑΣ.Απο τα ταξιδια που εχω κανει σχεδον κανενας δεν αναβει τα κανοκικα σηματα.Εκτος απο τα πιο βασικα.και ας μην αναφερθουμε στα αλιευτικα.αλλα ουτε στην καλη κυκλοφορια αυτων και πολλων ξενων ναυτικων που κανουν οτι θελουν.

----------


## Michael

Καλά για ορισμένα αλιευτικά και ιστιοπλοικά απορώ πως δεν τα έχει ακόμα πάρει κανένας σβάρνα.... 
Πάντως αν τύχει και έχει βρεθεί κανείς σε περιοχές όπως οι Μεγάλες Λίμνες, αμερικάνικα ποτάμια και στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα θα δει πολλά από τα φώτα του ΔΚΑΣ που νόμιζε μέχρι τότε ότι υπάρχούν μόνο στα βιβλία.
Μερικές φορές όμως είναι και ορισμένοι αρχάριοι ναυτικοί που δεν έχουν μάθει να αναγνωρίζουν ορθά τα φώτα...

----------


## MELE

Σωστα υπαρχουν περιοχεσ που τα φερνουν.Αλλα αν εχεισ περασει ποτε απο κινα θα εβλεπεσ τα αλιευτικα να εχουν αναψει ολα τα φωτα και να πηγαινουν χωρισ κανενα προβλημα.αντε εσυ αμα εισαι σε ενα VLCC φωρτομενοσ να δω πωσ περνας.και δεν μιλαμε στην περιπτωση να εχει ομιχλη ή να βρεχει.εκει πραγματικα θεσ και τον αγιο νικολαο μπροστα.

----------


## Michael

:Cool:  Κίνα, σιγκάμπούρη και να μην ξέρεις τι να προσέξεις τα αλιευτικά ή τους πειρατές, άλλα ακόμα και στα στενά του Γιβραλτάρ με ομίχλή να απλώνουν δίχτυα κάθετα στο σεπαρέσιον και να μην ξέρεις που να πας ... :Sad:

----------


## MELE

ekei na dw meta ti kaneis.kai an pareis kanenan sbarna ftais kiolas.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς ο ΔΚΑΣ βγάζει ότι φταίνε και οι δύο και ότι αν δεν κάνει αυτός που οφείλει τους κατάλληλος χειρισμούς πρέπει να τους κάνει αυτός που δεν οφείλει. Τώρα πως ένα φορτωμένο VLCC θα κάνει σλάλομ ανάμεσα σε ψαράδες, ερασιτέχνες κ.λπ. ειναι μεγάλο θέμα.
Και στην Ελλάδα που πληθαίνουν αυτοί που κυκλοφορούν με φουσκωτά, ιστιοπλοΐκά κ.λπ. και στο Σαρωνικό μπορούν να γίνουν διάφορα (έχουν γίνει ήδη). Και δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται σωστυή εκπάιδευση, θυμάμαι όταν έκανα μαθήματα ισιοπλοΐας και κάποια στιγμή ενώ είχαμε πανιά βάλαμε μηχανή και ρώτησα το δάσκαλο γιατί δεν σηκώναμε το ανάποδο τρίγωνο για να δείξουμε οτι είχαμε μηχανή και δεν είχαμε προτεραιότητα πήρα την απάντηση "δεν θα δεις κανένα να το κάνει"!!!

----------


## MELE

se ola ta plati kai miki thw gis ayto ginetai.pote den sikonoyn ta katallhla shmata gia na boithisoyn thn naysiplooia se kapoia simeia eidika poy yparxei poly kinisi.alla kala kanoyn afoy kaneis den toys elegxei kai den toys timwrei.

----------


## Michael

Καλά ο ΔΚΑΣ μπορεί να βγάζει ό,τι θέλει, στην πραγματικότητα όμως (και αυτό το λέει και ο ΔΚΑΣ) τα μικρότερα σκάφη οφείλουν να μην παρεμποδίζουν την κίνηση των μεγάλων και δυσκολευόμενων να χειρίσουν πλοίων. Αυτό υπαγορεύει η καλή ναυτική τέχνη και εμπειρία την οποία βέβαια δεν είναι πάντα σίγουρο 
ότι την αντιλαμβάνωνται όλοι (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των νομικών)...
Όπως λέει και ο σοφός λαός, "_μακρυα από πλώρη βαποριού και από πισινά γαιδαρου"!!!_
Κάτι θα ξέρουν και το λένε... Αφού κάποιοι δεν αντιλαμβάνωνται την ναυτική τέχνη ας ακούσουν τον σοφό λαό μας... Διότι εν τέλει το ζητούμενο δεν είναι ο δικανικός επιμερισμός της ευθύνης, αλλά να το να μην συμβεί τίποτα και όλοι και να γυρίσουμε σώοι στις οικογένειές μας. Και ένα φορτωμένο βαπόρι που έρχεται από μια περιπέτεια από τον ωκεανό με κουρασμένο και αυπνο πλήρωμα που έχει χιλιαδυο στο μυαλό του πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να χειρίζει σαν βαρκάκι μέσα σε σεπαρέσιον και στενά με ρεύματα, αβαθή και το τράφικο από τα άλλα πλοία, χώρια ότι μπορεί να μην έχει αντιληφθεί την ύπαρξη μια μικρής βαρκούλας διότι πέριξ του πλοίου υπάρχούν σκοτεινοι τομείς τόσο οπτικά όσο και στο ραντάρ. Για αυτό η συμβουλή-προτροπή προς τους εν θαλάσση εκδράμοντες είναι μια και απλή, *μακρυά από τα βαπόρια*. Τις μαγκιές και τις δήθεν ή πραγματικές προταιρεότητες κρατήστε τες για αλλού. Διότι αμα σε πάρει από κάτω η πλώρη και η προπέλα τελείωσαν όλα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και ένα τεστάκι (για φοιτητές ΑΕΝ και ερασιτέχνες της θάλασσας). Tι συμβαίνει στο μοτορσιπάκι της φωτογραφίας;
0547701.jpg
πηγή: http://mcanet.mcga.gov.uk/press

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Aκυβέρνητο ή προσαραγμένο; :Very Happy: 
Δεν ξεχωρίζουν καλά τα φώτα του!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ σωστά, Τα δύο κόκκινα περίβλεπτα στον ιστό σημάινουν ακυβέρνητο πλοίο, αν έχει και αναμένα και τα πλευρικά (κόκκινο, pράσινο) και της κορώνης σημαίνει ότι κινείται.
Αν είναι καθισμένο ανάβει τα δύο κόκκινα περίβλεπτα και τα φώτα αγκυροβολίας (περίβλεπτα πλώρα, πρύμα).
Το συγκεκριμένο από ότι φαίνεται έχει αναμένο ένα φως στο αλμπουράκι πλώρα (μπερδεύει λίγο η φωτοβολίδα), δεν πρέπει να είναι ο εφίστιος γιατί αν τον βλέπαμε θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε και το κόκκινο πλευρικό και δεν έπρεπε να βλέπουμε το φως πρύμα αν ήταν της κορώνης. Άρα είναι λευκό περίβλεπτο.
Οπότε έχει φώτα αγκυροβολίας και τα δύο κόκκινα στο άλμπουρο το΄ένα κάτω από το άλλο. Άρα είναι προσαραγμένο.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα... με την λογική σας. Ακυνέρνητο ναι αλλά δεν έχει φώτα αγκυροβολίας. Οι εφίστιοι και ο φανός της κορώνης ανάβουν.... ψάξτε το κι άλλο και δώστε τη σωστή ερνημεία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο δεν είχα προσέξει πάνω από το κόκκινο. Οπότε είναι ακυβέρνητο αλλά μηχανικίνητο.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Oπότε,ακυβέρνητό πλοίο που κινείται και κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να βλεπαμε τον πλωριό εφίστιο;;

----------


## Leo

Πλοίο ακυβέρνητο που έχει κίνηση στο νέρο (εξ ου και οι εφίστιοι και ο φανός της κορώνης αναμένα ακόμη). Υποθέτω ότι και οι εφίστιοι έιναι αναμένοι απλά δεν φάινονται, αλλά είναι σωστό να είναι και αυτοί αναμένοι. 

Μια μικρή ιστοριούλα:
Είμουν δοκιμάκι (πρωτόμπαρκο) σε πλοίο φορτηγό 19,000 dwt. O καπετάνιος όπου είχε κίνηση, άναβε τα φώτα της ακυνερνησίας  (ενώ ταξιδεύαμε κανονικά με 13-14 κόμβους) γαι να μας προσέχουν τα άλλα καράβια και να μην χειρίζουμε εμείς, υπόχρεοι ή όχι. 

Τα πλοία με μεγάλο βύθισμα  (Cape size, Vlcc, Ulcc, παναμαξ etc.) οφείλουν, εφ όσον περιορίζονται να χειρίσουν λόγω του βυθίσματός τους, να δείχνουν 3 λευκούς φανούς κατακόρυφα τοποθετημένους την νύχτα, ενώ την ημέρα ένα κίλυνδρο. Στο ίδιο πλοίο που ανέφερα καταμεσής του Πασίφικου, όταν συναντούσαμε ψαράδες, στα 2,000 μέτρα βάθος (εμείς άντε να είχαμε 9 μέτρα) τα άβαμε τα άσπρα.... να μας προσέχουνε.... κοντζάμ βαπόρι "σκατό", εεεε μααα έιναι εμπειρίες που δεν αντέχω να μην τις μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Γιατί τα ατυχήματα συνήθως προέρχονται απο ανθρώπινα λάθη...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τα πλοία με μεγάλο βύθισμα (Cape size, Vlcc, Ulcc, παναμαξ etc.) οφείλουν, εφ όσον περιορίζονται να χειρίσουν λόγω του βυθίσματός τους, να δείχνουν 3 λευκούς φανούς κατακόρυφα τοποθετημένους την νύχτα, ενώ την ημέρα ένα κίλυνδρο.


 
Leo μήπως εννοείς 3 κόκκινα;;

----------


## Leo

Τώρα με μπέρδεψες, αν δεν το λύσει κανένας, θα το δώ το πρωί και θα επανέλθω.....

----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Apostolos

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία μεγάλου βυθίσματος μπορούν να ειναι και πολύ μικρότερα απο ενα VLCC αν στην περιοχή που πλέουν τα βάθη της θάλασσας ή του ποταμού ειναι μικρά σε σχέση με το βυθισμάτους. 
Μην το κάνουμε σαν τους ξύπνιους τανκεράδες που δηλώνουν μεγάλο βυθισμα πλέοντας στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα και καλά με το πρόσχημα του μαγάλου βυθίσματος!!!

----------


## Leo

Σωστός  Roger Rabbit, σ ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία μεγάλου βυθίσματος μπορούν να ειναι και πολύ μικρότερα απο ενα VLCC αν στην περιοχή που πλέουν τα βάθη της θάλασσας ή του ποταμού ειναι μικρά σε σχέση με το βυθισμάτους.


Πολύ σημαντική επισήμανση Απόστολε και μάλιστα από το 1987 με την απόφαση A.626(15) του IMO (http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDataOnly.asp/data_id%3D23327/A626(15).pdf) τροποποιήθηκε ο κανόνας 3η και περιλαμβάνει και το πλάτος : 
Ο όρος "πλοίο  εμποδιζόμενο  από  το  βύθισμά  του"  σημαίνει μηχανοκίνητο πλοίο το οποίο εξαιτίας του βυθίσματός του σε σχέση με το βάθος  *και  το πλάτος* των υδάτων που πλέει, περιορίζεται δραστικά στην ικανότητά του να παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία που ακολουθεί

----------


## Παναγιώτης

"ΚΑΝΩΝ 5.

                   Επιτήρησις (Look - out)

  Παν πλοίον θα τηρή εν παντί χρόνω την πρέπουσαν οπτικήν και
ακουστικήν επιτήρησιν (Look - out) ως και επιτηρησιν δια παντός
διαθεσίμου προσφόρου μέσου κατά τας επικρατούσας περιστάσεις και
συνθήκας, ούτως ώστε να έχη εκτίμησιν της καταστάσεως και του κινδύνου
συγκρούσεως."

Οι συνημμένη διερεύνηση ατυχήματος όπως και το συνημμένο φυλλάδιο (flyer) προς τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα ανάμεσα στα άλλα συμεράσματα αναφέρεται ότι τα ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα δεν αντικαθιστούν την σωστή οπτική επιτήρηση (The use of navigational aids is not a substitute for maintaining a visual lookout. όπως αναφερεται).
Πρόκειται για τη συγκρουση του M/V Scot Isles με το M/V Wadi Halfa στο στενό του Dover. Παρόλο που υπήρχε VTS, και τα δύο βαπόρια έιχαν ραντάρ ARPA και ήταν μπουν΄τσα δεν μπόρεσε να ααποτραπέι η σύγκρουση.
Πηγή:http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...wadi_halfa.cfm

----------


## avagel

Παναγιώτη έχεις δίκιο, από ότι καταλαβαίνω εγώ πρέπει να έγινε η σύγκρουση απο κακή συνενόηση. Δηλαδή να αρχίσαν τα red to red και στο τέλος αυτός που κατεβαίνει να το έκανε green to green. Επίσης υπάρχει και περίπτωση βλάβης του πηδαλίου. Πάντως πριν την μανούβρα αν κρατούσαν σταθερές πορείες δεν θα γινόταν το κακό.  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το γύρισε εκείνη την ώρα ενώ ήταν ήδη κοντά τα πλοία και ο άλλος γιατί δεν έκανε κύκλο στροφής λίγο πριν αφού τον είδε οτι έστριβε επικίνδυνα κατά πάνω του.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα τελευταία χρόνια το VHF εχει γίνει το πρωταρχικό μέσο αποφυγής σύγκρουσης. Παλαιότερα σπάνια το άκουγες. Τώρα ακόμα και απο τα 10 μίλια σε φωνάζουν όταν πολλές φορές δεν εισαι κάν εν' όψη... Δέν μιλάμε για τους νέους ποσταλίσιους (ιδικά της Κρήτης) που ενώ απλά εχεις αντίθετη πορεία αρχίζουν και φωνάζουν για το πώς θα περάσεις... Τον κανονισμό τον γράψαμε και αρχίσαμε τις φιλοσοφίες...

----------


## t54g05

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν προβλέπεται από κάποιο νομοθέτημα ο εισπλους-έκπλους σε-από ένα λιμάνι να γίνεται από την δεξιά πλευρά της εισόδου-εξόδου του λιμανιού; Έψαξα ΔΚΑΣ και ΓΚΛ και δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι που να δένει μια παράβαση παρά μόνο κάποιες γενικότητες στο αρ. 4 § β, γ του ΓΚΛ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επιάλεται από τον κανόνα 9 του ΔΚΑΣ μια και η είσοδος ου λιμανιού είναι θαλάσσιος διάδρομος (στο ελληνικό νομοθέτημα έτσι μεταφράζεται η λέξη  fairway την πορέια εισόδου σε λιμάνι ή άλλη παράκτια περιοχή) αλλά σίγουρα μπορέις να καταλλάβεις ότι είναι στενός δίαυλος:

α) Πλοίον πλέον κατά μήκος στενού τινος διαύλου ή θαλασσίου διαδρόμου, θα τηρήται πλησίον του εξωτερικού ορίου του διαύλου ή θαλασσίου διαδρόμου όπερ κείται προς την δεξιάν του πλευράν, καθ' όσον τούτο είναι ασφαλές και πρακτικώς δυνατόν.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Γενικά το πέρασμα ανάμεσα στα Τσελεβίνια θέλει προσοχή, ειδικά για τα ιστιοπλοιικά που πάνε με αργές ταχύτητες και έχουν μικρή δύναμη πρόωσης (μικρές μηχανές).
Εγώ μια φορά που τα διέσχιζα κάποιος 'μάγκας' με ένα τεράστιο γιοτ (60άρι+ μηχανοκίνητο), κλασσική περίπτωση σκαφάτου κυρίαρχου των θαλασσών, πήγαινε με χίλια, δεν ασχολήθηκε καθόλου να κόψει ταχύτητα όπως κάναν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι και μας πέτυχε ακριβώς στο πέρασμα. Περιττόν να πω τι κύμα μας έβγαλε τα απόνερα του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εχω τύχει μέσα σε Ιπτάμενο Δελφίνι προς Υδρα να κάθεται απότομα στη θάλασσα μέσα στα Τσελεβίνια γιατί ο καπετάνιος του cruiser μπροστά δεν έδινε σημασία στο ταχύτερο Flying Dolphin που ακολουθούσε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα βέβαια με τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη θάλασσα το κατάφθάνον πλοίοπρ΄πει να κάνει τους κατάλληλους χειρισμούς καιόχι το καταφθανόμενο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το δελφίνι ήταν καταφθάνον και αυτό έπρεπα να κόψει ταχύτητα αφού δεν μπορούσε να προσπεράσει.

Το πέρασμα έχει πλάτος περίπου ενάμισι στάδιο αλλά μια ξέρα δίπλα στη νησίδα Σκυλί (την ανατολικότερη) το περιορίζει σε 1,1 περίπου στάδια. Πάντως όπως είπα και πριν καλό είναι να μένεις όσο επιτρέπει το σκα΄φος και ο καιρός δεξιά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συμφωνώ Παναγιώτη, όμως είθισται για μας τους ερασιτέχνες να μην εμποδίζουμε τους πλόες των πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας ή των εμπορικών πλοίων. Σαν ιστιοπλόος ποτέ δεν θα βασιζόμουν στο ότι με αναπτυγμένη την ιστιοφορία έχω προτεραιότητα έναντι του τάνκερ που ανεβαίνει τον Ευβοϊκό ή του φέρρυ που κατεβαίνει για Κυκλάδες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έχω γράψει και πιο πριν το τηρώ πάντα αυτό και δεν περιμένω να κάνει ελιγμό ένα ποντοπόρο πλοίο για να αποφύγει ένα ιστιοπλοίκό έστω και αν στα χαρτιά έχει προτεραιότητα, αλλά σε ένα στενό λίγο παραπάνω από ένα στάδιο δεν μπορέι κανένας να υποχρεώσει κάποιον να πέσει στα βράχια επειδή πάει αργά. Ούτε να τον ρίξει έξω με τα απόνερά του. Και στη συγκεκριμένη  περίπτωση μάλιστα που δεν εφαρμόζεται ο κανόνας 9 αφού δεν είναι η μοναδική δίοδος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWnXw...eature=related


Πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι στο σχετικό θέμα. Τι έπρεπε να κάνει ο ΑΦ αντί να πίνει καφέδες δεν απάντησε κανένας...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι στο σχετικό θέμα. Τι έπρεπε να κάνει ο ΑΦ αντί να πίνει καφέδες δεν απάντησε κανένας...


Το να πινει δεν νομιζω να ειναι κακο,το κακο στο συγκεκριμενο βιντεο ηταν η ανακουφιση που εδειξε ο Α.Φ. οταν του ειπε ο αλλος ''Keep your course''...Θα επρεπε να ειναι ετσι ανακουφισμενος οταν πλεον το βαπορι θα ειχε περασει κ οχι οταν του ειπε να μην χειρισει....
Αυτους που ερχονται απο αριστερα πρεπει να προσεχουμε πιο πολυ γιατι τους δεξιους που τους φυλαμε ξερουμε οτι θα κανουμε αποφυγη,τον αριστερο δεν ξερουμε τι θα κανει...
Αρα τον ιματιον μας κ αλλα μπαντα δεξια κ ας χασουμε μερικα μιλια....

----------


## Apostolos

Ο κανονισμός αναφέρει ότι μικρά σκάφη θα πρέπει να απομακρύνονται απο τα μηχανοκίνητα πλοία... Δεν ειναι δυνατόν μια ψαρόβαρκα να κάνει ένα γκαζάδικο να γυρίσει. Όπως επίσεις ότι αλιευτικά και σκάφη αναψυχής να μην προσεγγίζουν γνωστές πορείες πλοίων για να μην προξενούν σύγχηση... Τώρα αυτά ειναι ψιλά γραμματα αφού πόσες φορές μας έχει τύχει ένας ψαρας με την καθετή του να μας "στολιζει¨γιατι περάσαμε κοντά του ή τον αναγκάσαμε να γυρίσει...

----------


## ChiefMate

K που να εισαι κ στα δικα μας τα νερα πανω απο την Taiwan κ ελα να δεις!
Ποιους κανονισμους να τηρησεις?Απλα κοιτας να φυγεις μακρια μην σου κλεισει κανενας ανιδεος το σπιτι...

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι στην Ελλάδα ή στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη ειναι καλύτερα? Ο Α/Φ πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει καταστάσεις τρέλας πολλές φορές...
Κάτι που θέλω να σχολιάσουμε ειναι η χρήση του VHF και του AIS στην αποφυγή συγκρούσεων. Τα τελευταία χρόνια αντιμετωπίζουμε την ευρεία χρήση τους στην αποφυγή, γεγονός που θεωρω λάθος. Ειναι φυσικά εργαλεία που μας δίνουν πολλές δυνατότητες αλλα τελευταία ανακαλύπτω ότι το σύνολο των αξιωματικών με το που δούν κάποιο πλοίο να έχει μερική συμπλησίαση αντι να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις γνώσεις τους (???) και τον ΔΚΑΣ αμέσα τρέχουν να μιλήσουν στο VHF ακόμα και όταν ειναι υπόχρεοι ρωτώντας ηλίθια "what is your intentions!"
Εχω ακούσει για την Αγγλικανική σχολή που ζητά απλά πιστή εφαρμογή του ΔΚΑΣ και την Αμερικάνικη η οποία θέλει για κάθε κατάσταση την χρήση του VHF.
Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας...

----------


## Leo

Απόστολε είμαι μαζί σου εδώ και μάλιστα αυστηρά. Οφείλεις να χειρίσεις και χειρίζεις έγκαιρα, αποτελεσματικά και πας σίγουρα στην δουλειά σου. Τα VHF μόνο μπέρδεμα μπορεί να προκαλέσει και όχι συνεννόηση, κυρίως μεταξύ ετερόγλωσσων Α/Φ.

Θα σας αναφέρω ένα περιστατικό που συνέβη πολλά χρόνια πριν σε εταιρεία που δούλευα. Πλοίο της 28άρι φορτηγό ξεφόρτωτο με Ελλημικό πλήρωμα, κατευθυνόμενο από Ευρώπη στο St John του Καναδά, συγκρούστηκε με ένα Container ξένων συμφερόντων. Οι δυο Α/Φ ένας Έλληνας κι ένας Φιλιππίνος είχαν μιλήσει στο VHF και συνεννοήθηκαν πως θα περάσουνε, λίγα λεπτά όμως μετά το "μπαμ" έγινε. Να πω εδώ ότι δεν υπήρχαν άλλα πλοία στην περιοχή, δυο βαπόρια στον Ωκεανό, "συνεννοήθηκαν" πως να τρακάρουν....

Για την ιστορία θα αναφέρω ότι το υπόχρεο για χειρισμό ήταν το Container αλλά δεν στέκομαι σ αυτό, στέκομαι στο γεγονός της "συνεννόησης με VHF".
Η γνώμη μου διατυπώθηκε παραπάνω και είναι σαφής και είναι  αποτέλεσμα ενός  Lesson learnt της εποχής μου που τήρησα στην υπόλοιπη θαλασσινή μου καριέρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη συνημμένη οδηγία οι Εγγλέζοι συμφωνούν μαζί σου Leo. Όπως κι εδώ  http://www.nautinst.org/mars/mars05/200518.html και προτέινουν χρήση  μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις αφο΄κόψουν δρόμο και με αυξημένη παρακολούθηση του άλλου μέχρι τα δύο βαπόρια να είναι μακριά.

----------


## Apostolos

Να τα στείλουμε όλα αυτά τα αρχεία και στους λιμενικούς των τράφικ στην Ελλάδα που το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να σε υποχρώνουν να μιλάς πάντα με το VHF. Θα παίρνουν όμως καθημερινά τις απαντήσεις τους αφου ο κανονισμός δέν με υποχρεώνει να μιλάμε στο VHF...

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γίνεται αυτό εδώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και την διακαιοδοσία του traffic. Επειδή είναι ελεγχόμενη περιοχή, ΟΚ μπορώ να το δεχτώ και μερικές φορές είναι αποτελεσματική μια τέτοια συνομιλία που κάθε μέρα ακούω  και ζητείται να μιλήσουν (......) εισερχόμενο και το (.....) εξερχόμενο.

Ο διάλογος των καπεταναίων (γνωστοί και φίλοι), μετά από αίτημα του traffic.

- Καλημέρα φίλε ......... πως σε διευκολύνει? 
- Στα πράσινα, πάμε καλή πρόσδεση, καλή ξεκούραση (σήμερα είπε ...όπως πάντα).
- Ευχαριστώ φίλε, καλό ταξίδι.

Απαραίτητο? Κατ εμέ όχι και το πλέον απαραίτητο, όμως να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκο, σαν VTS πρέπει να έχει και έχει καποιοες διαδιακσίες, ασφάλειας, ποιότητες ή όπως τις λένε, που καταγράφονται. Έτσι aν γίνει κάτι να υπάρχουν στοιχεία ελέγχου πέραν από την κάρτα μνήμης του VDR.

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως είπαμε το VHF ειναι ένα συμαντικό εργαλείο που λύνει τα χέρια σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει μεγάλη αμφιβολία στις κινήσεις και ιδιαίτερα στα approaches των λιμανιών. Στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα όμως θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα κουτό να σπαταλάς πολύτιμα λεπτα σε ανούσιες κουβέντες που ιδιαίτερα με τα κακής ποιότητας πληρώματα των τελευταίων ετών γίνονται επικύνδυνες συμπλησιάσεις... Μακάρι να μπορούσατε να ακούγατε το Ραφήνα τράφικ στο κανάλι 11 ιδιαίτερα τις βραδυνές ώρες. Ειναι στιγμές που αν κάθεσαι και στον υπολογιστή και βλέπεις τα πλοία ειναι να γελάς...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...ny_blossom.cfm έχουμε ένα παράδειγμα ου μέσα σε ποτάμι με το VHF προκλήθηκε σύγκρουση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το δικτυακό περιοδικό The Navigator αφιερώνει το τέυχος που κυκλοφόρησε στηνν αποφυγή συγκρούσεων.

Στη σελίδα 4 γράφει ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο Απόστολος παραπάνω να μην σπαταλάς πολύτιμο χρόνο στο VHF χρόνο που θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις για χειρισμούς. ¨Εχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα όπως για τησωστή  χρήση του ραντάρ, πως εξασφαλίζουμε την επιτήρηση με κάθε διατιθέμενο μέσο, την οργάνωση της γέφυρας από τον ΑΦ. Ίσως κάποια θέματα ν α τα κουβεντιάσουμε εδώ.
Μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το περιοδικό *εδώ* 
(Με τα βελάκια ή το ποντίκι αλλάζετε σελίδα με το φακό κάνετε ζουμ για να διαβάσετε καλύτερα)
Ή μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το περιοδικό στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα ένα ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο μπας και βάλουμε μυαλο... Στη σελίδα 11 λέει οτι πρώτα να σκευτόμαστε και μετά να καλούμε τα άλλα πλοια στο VHF. Πέρνει περισσότερο χρόνο και μας οδηγεί σε σύγχηση οταν το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνουμε ειναι να αρπάζουμε το VHF

http://www.northpublications.com/lp_...hem/#/1/zoomed

----------


## Michael

Μπορεί δε να γίνει ιδιαίτερα επικινδυνο αν κάποιος σκεφτετεται φωναχτα την ώρα που μιλάει στο VHF και δεν είναι σύντομος και σαφής στην συνομιλία του, αλλά αντ' αυτού πιάνει συζήτηση με τον εαυτό του για το αν αυτό που αρχικά είπε είναι σωστό ή οχι. Επίσης κάτι παρόμοιο που εχω παρατηρήσει να γίνεται και είναι εξίσου επικινδυνο είναι να αρπάζεις με το ένα χέρι το ακουστικό και να πατας το κουμπί εκπομπής για να μιλήσεις και να μην μιλάς διότι κοιτάς το ραντάρ και σκέφτεσαι αν τελικά πρέπει όντως να μιλήσεις και τι θα πεις ή συνεχίζεις να το πατας ενώ εχείς πει κάτι διότι κοιτάς ακόμα στο ρανταρ και σκεφτεσαι την εξέλιξη της κατάστασης και αν αυτό που είπες ήταν σωστό. Το άσχημο είναι ότι ούτε το άλλο πλοίο μπορείς να ακούσεις ούτε οποιοδήποτε άλλον. Επιπρόσθετα το άλλο πλοιο μπορέι να απαντήσει και να νομίζει ότι το άκουσες ενώ εσύ δεν το έχεις ακούσει. Συν τοις άλλοις μπλοκάρεις και την επικοινωνία μεταξύ τρίτων πλοίων όσο πατας το κουμπί.
Απλά πράγματα άλλα φοβερα κρίσιμα τα οποία δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν διδάσκωνται. Διότι άλλο π΄ραγμα να διδάσκωνται οι κανονισμοί ασφαλέιας και άλλο να διδασκεται η η βελτιστες πρακτικες συμμόρφωσής με τον σκόπο του κανόνισμού ή άλλοις λόγοις 'αλλον το δεον γενέσθαι και άλλο τινί τρόπω γένοιτο. Εκεί διαφέρει η ναυτική (τυπική) εκπαίδευση από την αναβαθμισμένη ναυτική (ουσιαστική) εκπαίδευση. Για αυτό στις σχολές πρέπει να διδάσκούν άνθρωποι  με πείρα μέσα από τα βαπόρια και αναγνωρισμένες όμως ικανότητες και πιστοποίηση για την ικανότητά τους μετατρέπουν την πρακτική επαγγελματική εμπειρία τους σε συστηματοποιημένη επιστημονική και πάντως κατανοητή και ωφέλιμη γνώση, αλλιώς ας βάλουμε δικηγόρους να μας διαδάσκούν πως θα πάμε το βαπόρι. Ποιός όμως μπορεί να παρέχει αυτην την πιστοποίηση, το κέντρο εκπαίδευσης ενηλίκων....??? Οι ναυτικές σχολές θα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν (τυπικά και ουσιαστικά) και να λειτουργούν ως κοιτίδες παραγωγής γνώσης ή  με άλλα λόγια αναμετάδοσης συστηματοιημένης εμπειρίας. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα όποτε το σταματώ εδώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η σύγκρουση στο στενό της Σιγκαπούρης που είδαμε πρόσφατα επιβεβαιώνει με το παραπάνω τα λεγόμενα του Michael παραπάνω.  Η ναυσιπλοΐα δεν είναι όπως παλιά τα μεγέθη των βαποριών και οι ταχύτητες έχουν μεγαλώσει όπως και η πυκνότητα της θλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας στα λιμάνια και τις ράδες.

  Δεν χρειάζεται μόνο γνώση των κανονισμών αλλά και δεξιότητες ώστε το πλήρωμα της γέφυρας να αξιολογήσει όλα τα δεδομένα που δέχεται από τα διάφορα μέσα ναυσιπλοΐας (RADAR, AIS, ECDIS κ.λπ) να αξιολογήσει την αξιοπιστία του καθενός (με πιο αξιόπιστο το ...ανθρώπινο μάτι) και να πάρει τις ανάλογες αποφάσεις. Οπότε χρειάζεται εκπαίδευση από έμπειρους ανθρώπους που ήδη έχουν αναπτύξει αυτές τις δεξιότητες και να μπορέσουν να τις μεταφέρουν.

 Και σίγουρα χρειάζεται ουσιαστική εκπαίδευση με χρήση εξομοιωτών και με ανάλυση πραγματικών περιστατικών. Στην προηγούμενη σελίδα έβαλε ο Απόστολος ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον έντυπο που περιγράφει τις δεξιότητες που χρειάζονται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε *άλλο θέμα* είδαμε το νέο βιβλίο των ΑΕΝ για την αποθυγή συγκρούσεων:



> Στον σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί μπορούμε να δούμε τη νέα έκδοση Δ.Κ.Α.Σ. 
> 
> 
> http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_j00104.pdf


Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δούμε τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποιφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα στα αγγλικά με όλες τις αναθεωρήσεις και τις προσθήκες (σκάφη WIG κ.λπ.) μέχρι σήμερα, στο ίδιο αρχείο είναι και οι ειδικοί κανόνες για τα εσωτερικά ύδατα (inland waters) των ΗΠΑ που ισχύουν στις Μεγάλες Λίμνες και στα ποτάμια όπως ο Μισισιπής. Μπορούμε να δούμε και ένα ένα κανόνα *εδώ*.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως ειδαμε πιο ρπιν ειναι σημαντικό να μπροει αν χρησιμοποιήσει σωστε τα μέσα που έχει στη διαθεσή του ο αξιωματικός φυλακής.
Στην οργάνωση της γέφυρας αναφέρεται το δικτυακό περιοδικό The  Navigator μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από *εδώ*  ή να το διαβάσετε στην οθόνη σας *εδώ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μετά τις συγκρούσεις πλοίων του αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού με εμπορικά στην Ιαπωνία (σύγκρουση USS Fitzgerald με το κοντεϊνεράδικο ACX Crystal, τον Ιούνιο) και στη Σιγκαπούρη (σύγκρουση του USS John S. McCain με γκαζάδικο τον Αύγουστο) αποφασίστηκε να έχουν τα πολεμικά πλοία ανοιχτή τη συσκευή AIS όταν είνια σε πολυσύχναστα νερά. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε δει πολλές φορές ξένα πολεμικά (σίγουρα τα γερμανικά αλλά και άλλων χωρών) να έχουν ανοιχτή συσκευή AIS.
Επίσης αποφασίστηκε να γίνεται υποτύπωση και παρακολούθηση των άλλων πλοίων και με το χέρι και όχι μόνο ηλεκτρονικά. 
Ένα άλλο ζήτημα είναι και η χαμηλή επάνδρωση και η κόπωση των πληρωμάτων που δεν περίμενα να αναφέρεται για πολεμικά πλοία. Περισσότερα στο σχετικό άρθρο των NY Times *εδώ.*

----------

